# 

## d24

O ile zdaję sobie sprawę, że sama fotowoltaika nie będzie już tak opłacalna to w zasadzie mam wątpliwość jak ma przebiegać sama inwestycja? Tzn czy osoby które teraz jeszcze zdecydują się na fotowoltaikę to będą już rozliczane wg nowego prawa czy też wg starego? Liczy się data zgłoszenia czy też data zakończenia inwestycji? Wiecie może jak się ma nowa ustawa w praktyce?

----------


## tom.pk

Liczy się data pierwszego wprowadzenia energii do sieci ostatnim dniem jest 31-03-2022 .Czyli przed ta datą musisz mieć ogarniętą całą papierologię i wymieniony licznik (czasami mozliwe jest przeprogramowanie istniejącego) .Ponieważ już są problemy z dostępnością liczników ,może się okazać ,że termin 30 dniowy może się znacząco wydłużyć.
Podpowiem -niektórzy zgłaszają przed montażem.

----------


## marvinetal

Ustawa mówi ze wystarczy wysłać wniosek przed 31.03.2022 nawet jeśli trzeba bedzie go później poprawić:




> 2. Z rozliczeń, o których mowa w art. 4 ust. 1, korzysta prosument energii odnawialnej, którego mikroinstalacja została przyłączona do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej:
> 
> 1)     po 31 marca 2022 r. na podstawie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art. 7 ust. 8d4 ustawy – Prawo energetyczne, złożonego przez tego prosumenta energii odnawialnej w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r., z zastrzeżeniem ust. 3;
> 
> 2)     do 31 marca 2022 r., ale wprowadzenie energii elektrycznej do tej sieci nastąpiło po raz pierwszy po 31 marca 2022 r.
> 
> 3. W przypadku gdy zgłoszenie, o którym mowa w ust. 2 pkt 1, złożone przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej do właściwego operatora systemu dystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r. jest niekompletne lub niepoprawne, to operator ten wzywa tego prosumenta do uzupełnienia lub poprawienia zgłoszenia w terminie 14 dni od dnia otrzymania wezwania z pouczeniem, że nie wykonanie wezwania w wyznaczonym terminie spowoduje brak możliwości skorzystania przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej z rozliczeń na podstawie art. 4 ust. 1.

----------


## NOMIS

A jak wygląda sytuacja osób posiadających już FV od kilku lat, czy mogę rozbudować instalację w dowolnym czasie bez obawy, że przejdę na ten nowy system rozliczeń prosumentów. Chciałbym dodać około 1,5 kWp do aktualnie działającej instalacji o mocy 4,9 kWp. Aktualnie z tej instalacji udało się wyprodukować max. 4100 kWh, rozbudowa przez dołożenie tylko paneli FV mam nadzieję, że zbliży mi produkcję do 5 kWh.

----------


## Jancia

> Ustawa mówi ze wystarczy wysłać wniosek przed 31.03.2022 nawet jeśli trzeba bedzie go później poprawić:


 Wrzuć proszę link do tej nowej ustawy gdzie jest taki zapis

----------


## mitch

> A jak wygląda sytuacja osób posiadających już FV od kilku lat, czy mogę rozbudować instalację w dowolnym czasie bez obawy, że przejdę na ten nowy system rozliczeń prosumentów. Chciałbym dodać około 1,5 kWp do aktualnie działającej instalacji o mocy 4,9 kWp. Aktualnie z tej instalacji udało się wyprodukować max. 4100 kWh, rozbudowa przez dołożenie tylko paneli FV mam nadzieję, że zbliży mi produkcję do 5 kWh.


Z Ustawy w teorii wynika, że "stary" prosument dopóki nie wyrazi takiej woli pisemnie, nie zostanie przerzucony na nowy system. Ale... byliśmy już świadkami dość swobodnych interpretacji zapisów Ustawy przez ZE, więc raczej nikt sobie nic nie da uciąć, że komuś nie zrobią psikusa.

----------


## mitch

> Wrzuć proszę link do tej nowej ustawy gdzie jest taki zapis


30 sekund w google łącznie z odpaleniem nowej strony w przeglądarce (bo jak zwykle orka wolno płynie)  :smile: 
http://orka.sejm.gov.pl/opinie9.nsf/nazwa/1704_u/$file/1704_u.pdf

----------


## marvinetal

Zmieniły się także techniczne warunki przyłączenia do sieci (nowy formularz) i to już od Stycznia a właściwie wcześniej bo będą obowiązywać również wstecz jeżeli wniosek jeszcze nie zaakceptowany:

https://www.gramwzielone.pl/energia-...znych-z-siecia

https://dziennikustaw.gov.pl/D2021000234301.pdf

----------


## Ryba007

A czy w nowej ustawie zaszła jakaś zmiana w sprawie bilansowania międzyfazowego?

Od kilku lat mówi się o konieczności zmiany a efektów nie widać.

----------


## marvinetal

Jest już tekst jednolity nowej ustawy. Lektura do poduszki.

----------


## marcinbbb

Pamiętajcie że marzec to nadal zima i musicie zadbać aby zarejestrować prąd wychodzący z licznika. Aby chałupa nie wciągnęła wszystkiego w locie, choć kilka kWh a w zimie często to nie jest łatwe.

----------


## Kirin

Btw, dom jeszcze nie jest nawet zaczęty ale zastanawiałem się czy jest możliwe postawienie na szybko mikro instalacji na działce na starych zasadach a potem przeniesienie jej na dach i zwiększenie liczby paneli?

----------


## marcinbbb

Aha czyli do prądu budowlanego podłączysz PV no nie takie rzeczy się nie zdarzają. Odbiór chałupy, zmiana taryfy na G, i umowa kompleksowa.

----------


## Kirin

A kto powiedział, że mam prąd budowlany? Taryfa G11.

----------


## mitch

> Pamiętajcie że marzec to nadal zima i musicie zadbać aby zarejestrować prąd wychodzący z licznika. Aby chałupa nie wciągnęła wszystkiego w locie, choć kilka kWh a w zimie często to nie jest łatwe.


To nie jest prawda.

----------


## goguś

Wg mnie chyba warto poczekać do maja i dopiero jak ceny znacząco spadną a teoretycznie spadnąć powinny to wtedy można załadować więcej niż potrzeba np 15 czy 20 kw i wyjdzie na to samo .

----------


## mitch

> Btw, dom jeszcze nie jest nawet zaczęty ale zastanawiałem się czy jest możliwe postawienie na szybko mikro instalacji na działce na starych zasadach a potem przeniesienie jej na dach i zwiększenie liczby paneli?


Tak, możesz to zrobić (*). Ważne, żebyś miał instalację zgłoszoną.
*) Co do rozbudowy instalacji, to tak jak wcześniej wspominałem, widzieliśmy już niezłe fikołki w wykonaniu ZE. Teoretycznie możesz dostawić kolejną instalację, ważne żeby była dołączona do tego samego licznika i zgodna z NC RfG, ale tonący brzydko się chwyta, więc pożyjemy, zobaczymy.

----------


## marcinbbb

> To nie jest prawda.


Już w innym wątku udowodniłem że to prawda.

----------


## mitch

> Już w innym wątku udowodniłem że to prawda.


Nie, powtórzę się, to nie jest prawda. Jedyne co widziałem od Ciebie, to wklejony link z YT z rozmową z pracownikiem infolinii, który choć faktycznie wyglądał na dość dobrze zorientowanego, to akurat w tej kwestii palnął głupotę i zresztą sam się przyznał w rozmowie, że nie czytał dokładnie ustawy. A w ustawie jest bardzo wyraźnie napisane, że wystarczy zgłoszenie do 31 marca 2022. Nie trzeba mieć ani wymienionego licznika ani tym bardziej wprowadzonej energii. Nie powielaj proszę błędnych informacji.

----------


## stos

> A kto powiedział, że mam prąd budowlany? Taryfa G11.


Jak masz taryfę "G" to możesz docelowy rozmiar instalacji PV rozłożyć na ziemi i zgłosić. (na profilach przymocowanych do ziemi żeby Ci wiatr instalacji nie zabrał)
Wymienią Ci licznik a jak dom zbudujesz przeniesiesz na dach albo postawisz konstrukcję na gruncie co jest lepszym rozwiązaniem jak się ma teren.
Taką instalację na ziemi możesz nawet zrobić sam a do zgłoszenia zatrudnić elektryka z uprawnieniami.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie, powtórzę się, to nie jest prawda. Jedyne co widziałem od Ciebie, to wklejony link z YT z rozmową z pracownikiem infolinii, który choć faktycznie wyglądał na dość dobrze zorientowanego, to akurat w tej kwestii palnął głupotę i zresztą sam się przyznał w rozmowie, że nie czytał dokładnie ustawy. A w ustawie jest bardzo wyraźnie napisane, że wystarczy zgłoszenie do 31 marca 2022. Nie trzeba mieć ani wymienionego licznika ani tym bardziej wprowadzonej energii. Nie powielaj proszę błędnych informacji.


No to cieszę się że Ty jesteś prawnikiem i odpowiedziałeś nam na pytanie dlaczego nie, znaczy nie. Dziękujemy bardzo za Twój wkład, jesteśmy Ci dozgonnie wdzięczni.

----------


## Kirin

> Jak masz taryfę "G" to możesz docelowy rozmiar instalacji PV rozłożyć na ziemi i zgłosić. (na profilach przymocowanych do ziemi żeby Ci wiatr instalacji nie zabrał)
> Wymienią Ci licznik a jak dom zbudujesz przeniesiesz na dach albo postawisz konstrukcję na gruncie co jest lepszym rozwiązaniem jak się ma teren.
> Taką instalację na ziemi możesz nawet zrobić sam a do zgłoszenia zatrudnić elektryka z uprawnieniami.


Tylko, że nie stać mnie teraz na wydanie 20-30kPLN na PV bo mam inne wydatki związane z budową. Raczej myślałem o postawieniu mikroinstalacji (np. 2 panele) i używany falownik a potem już zwiększyć moc mając gotowy budynek.

----------


## marcinbbb

> Tylko, że nie stać mnie teraz na wydanie 20-30kPLN na PV bo mam inne wydatki związane z budową. Raczej myślałem o postawieniu mikroinstalacji (np. 2 panele) i używany falownik a potem już zwiększyć moc mając gotowy budynek.


Spokojnie przerabiałem to skończyłem rozbudowę w maju ubiegłego roku, chyba w krytycznym momencie. Po tym czasie już wszystko poszło w górę Styropian Knauf Etix 1m3 płaciłem 193zł, 3 miesiące później 343zł/m3. Okna z roletami + dodatkowe uszczelki i ciepły montaż 14000 zł, pół roku później z ciekawości pytałem 21k zł. Drzwi zewnętrzne Wikęd max thermo prestige 5k rok później 7k zł. Bierz co możesz teraz bo tanio już było.

----------


## mitch

> No to cieszę się że Ty jesteś prawnikiem i odpowiedziałeś nam na pytanie dlaczego nie, znaczy nie. Dziękujemy bardzo za Twój wkład, jesteśmy Ci dozgonnie wdzięczni.


No ileż można, serio? Akurat jeśli chodzi o tę kwestię, prawnikiem nie trzeba być, wystarczy przeczytać ze zrozumieniem kawałek ustawy:

_2. Z rozliczeń, o których mowa w art. 4 ust. 1, korzysta prosument energii odnawialnej, którego mikroinstalacja została przyłączona do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej:

__1) po 31 marca 2022 r. na podstawie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art. 7 ust. 8d4 ustawy – Prawo energetyczne, złożonego przez tego prosumenta energii odnawialnej w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r., z zastrzeżeniem ust. 3;_

_2) do 31 marca 2022 r., ale wprowadzenie energii elektrycznej do tej sieci nastąpiło po raz pierwszy po 31 marca 2022 r._

_3. W przypadku gdy zgłoszenie, o którym mowa w ust. 2 pkt 1, złożone przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej do właściwego operatora systemu dystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r. jest niekompletne lub niepoprawne, to operator ten wzywa tego prosumenta do uzupełnienia lub poprawienia zgłoszenia w terminie 14 dni od dnia otrzymania wezwania z pouczeniem, że nie wykonanie wezwania w wyznaczonym terminie spowoduje brak możliwości skorzystania przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej z rozliczeń na podstawie art. 4 ust. 1.

_Mam nadzieję, że daty są wystarczająco widoczne. Ten cytat jest już n-ty raz na forum zamieszczany, a ciągle są powielane bzdury na temat tego, że trzeba będzie wprowadzić energię do sieci do końca marca.

----------


## marcinbbb

Czyli jeśli kogoś ZE źle zakwalifikuje to mają się powoływać na Ciebie że Ty tak powiedziałeś i Ty będziesz w sądzie tych prosumentów reprezentował?

----------


## mitch

> Czyli jeśli kogoś ZE źle zakwalifikuje to mają się powoływać na Ciebie że Ty tak powiedziałeś i Ty będziesz w sądzie tych prosumentów reprezentował?


Nie, nie na mnie. Ja nie jestem ani ustawą ani prawnikiem. Mają się powołać na ustawę. Czy takie same wątpliwości masz w stosunku do ulgi termomodernizacyjnej? Też byś powiedział, że mają się na mnie powoływać, czy raczej na właściwe akty prawne?

Zrozum - ja nic nie powiedziałem/interpretowałem. Ja jedynie przekopiowałem zapisy z ustawy, które jasno i wyraźnie mówią o tym, że 31 marca 2022 to jedynie data graniczna złożenia zgłoszenia. Nie rozumiesz zapisów - trudno, poproś znajomego prawnika o wytłumaczenie. Tylko przestań pisać bzdury, że trzeba do 31 marca 2022 wprowadzić energię do sieci żeby być prosumentem na starych zasadach, bo tak nie jest. Całe swoje przekonanie opierasz na jednym gościu z infolinii, który sam przyznał, że nie czytał dokładnie ustawy. No proszę Cię, rozmawiajmy poważnie, a nie na zasadzie jedna baba, drugiej babie w maglu...

----------


## stos

.

----------


## goike

Panowie a jak wygląda kwestia w nowym prawie jeśli chodzi o pozostanie prosumentów na "starych zasadach" Dzwoniła do mnie firma która instalowała panele i powiadomiła że przepisy nie są jasne i dla bezpieczeństwa lepiej złożyc oświadcznie że chce się pozostać na starych zasadach bo może być tak że z automatu wrzucą nas w "nowe zasady" . Czytałem o tym też na innym forum. MOże i piszę głupoty . Nie czytałem jeszcze dokładnie nowego prawa i trudno mi powiedzieć czy to prawda. Jest coś jednak na rzeczy. Ja tam dla bezpieczeństwa takie oświadczenie złożę. MOże za chwilę rozpęta się w prasie dyskusja na ten temat i wydadzą jakąś interpretację korzystną tzn że oświadzenia skłądać nie trzeba.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Prawo prawem a ZE i tak je po swojemu interpretują.
> Przykładem mogą tu być praktyki wszystkich, poza PGE, nieprawidłowego rozliczania bilansowania międzyfazowego albo już całkowicie niezgodne z prawem rozliczanie energii wprowadzonej do sieci przez PGE.
> Dlatego lepiej nie opierać się na niejasnych zapisach tego prawa i nie dawać ZE pretekstu do zrobienia nas w jajo.


To nie tak. Ustawodawca dał dupy i możliwość swobodnej interpretacji zapisów ustawy. Bilansowanie było właśnie bardzo enigmatycznie wspomniane w ustawie, stąd interpretacje ZE niekorzystne dla Prosumentów. Dopiero w obecnej ustawie jest wyraźnie napisane, że ma być bilansowanie metodą wektorową. Teraz zapisy są jasne, zarówno jeśli chodzi o bilansowanie jak i dat i czynności wymaganych do przystąpienia na starych zasadach. Bardziej bałbym się tego, że wniosek złożony na ostatnią chwilę zostanie z powodu błędów odrzucony (to się zdarza często). I wtedy wystarczy nie wyrobić się w terminie 2 tyg i kaplica. Oczywiście zgadzam się, że najlepiej nie zostawiać tego na ostatnią chwilę, ale tu problemem może być "przepustowość" instalatorów.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

A'propos dyskusji, czy zgłoszenie do 31/03/2022 wystarczy do załapania się na stare zasady rozliczania i czy jestem prawnikiem jest artykuł do przeczytania, potwierdzający jedynie to, że nie należy słuchać operatorów infolinii, którzy sami mówią, że nie czytali ustawy do końca, a wystarczy oprzeć się na źródle, czyli tekście ustawy.

Cytat:

_Dotychczasowi prosumenci jak również ci, którzy do 31 marca 2022 r. złożą kompletne i poprawne zgłoszenie do Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej (OSD) o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do sieci, pozostaną w systemie opustów, z którego będą korzystać przez 15 lat (podstawa prawna – art. 4d ust. 2 ustawy o oze) - potwierdzili  eksperci z Wydziału Komunikacji Medialnej Departamentu Edukacji i Komunikacji Ministerstwa Klimatu i Środowiska.

Oznacza to, że warunkiem uzyskania prawa do rozliczenia w systemie opustu jest dokonanie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej w terminie do 31 marca br.


Bez znaczenia dla nabycia tego prawa jest wymiana licznika, przyłączenie mikroinstalacji, wytworzenie energii elektrycznej oraz przekazanie jej do sieci. Są to czynności techniczne, które wpłyną na moment rozpoczęcia działalności prosumenckiej, jednak pozostają bez wpływu na nabycie prawa do rozliczania się w systemie opustu_

https://www.farmer.pl/energia/czy-wy...ch,114671.html

----------


## stos

.

----------


## marcinbbb

Panowie i tak starych prosumentów uwalą do końca roku a Wy przejmujecie się deadlinem 31.03.2022!

----------


## mitch

> No to idźmy dalej,
> Czy do zgłoszenia konieczne jest aby instalacja była wykonana i gotowa do podłączenia do sieci?


Teoretycznie i oficjalnie tak. W praktyce możesz swobodnie zgłoszenie wykonać przed wejściem ekipy.
Poza tym problem był nie w instalacji, a w liczniku i wprowadzeniu energii do sieci. Licznik masz dopiero po wykonaniu zgłoszenia, przeważnie w ciągu 2-4 tygodni. Natomiast żeby wprowadzić energię, musisz mieć licznik, mało tego, oficjalnie musisz poczekać aż podpiszesz aneks lub inne papiery stwierdzające, żeś teraz prosument (np. w przypadku Energi). Czyli to daje kolejne 1 do 3 tygodni, czyli na legalu po zgłoszeniu 31/03 może się okazać, że pierwsze wprowadzenie energii będzie dopiero w kwietniu.

----------


## mitch

> Panowie i tak starych prosumentów uwalą do końca roku a Wy przejmujecie się deadlinem 31.03.2022!


W czterech literach mam deadline  :wink:  Ja tylko tłumaczę zawiłości języka pisanego  :wink: 
A Ty się tak nie mędrkuj, zadowolony instalację zrobił se 5 lat temu i teraz się śmieje z innych  :big lol:

----------


## marcinbbb

> W czterech literach mam deadline  Ja tylko tłumaczę zawiłości języka pisanego 
> A Ty się tak nie mędrkuj, zadowolony instalację zrobił se 5 lat temu i teraz się śmieje z innych


Masz rację ponad 6 lat minęło... Mnie się już zwróciło, czy Tobie się zwróci? A co mnie to obchodzi :wink:  Ja tłumaczyłem jakieś 600 stron temu co jak gdzie i dlaczego teraz to leży na dachu i bardziej wygląda niż robi. Pomyśl od 6 lat coś widzisz - to jakąś rewolucje robisz?

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Ryba007

Praktyka jest różna i niektórzy zgłaszają instalację jeszcze przed wykonaniem.
Ja również tak zrobiłem, tzn byłem w trakcie zakładania  :big grin: 

Niemniej jest to poświadczenie nieprawdy przez Inwestora i elektryka/instalatora.
Oświadczasz przecież, że instalacja jest gotowa, podajesz producentów i typy urządzeń.

----------


## mitch

> No to idźmy jeszcze dalej.
> Czy do bycia prosumentem (zgodnie z tą ustawą) potrzebna jest, fizycznie istniejąca, instalacja PV.
> Czy wystarczy tylko zgłoszenie i wymiana licznika.
> No i podpisanie umowy oczywiście.


Tak jak pisałem wcześniej. Nic się nie zmieniło od wczoraj ani od 5 stycznia. Do czego zmierzasz? Przecież kwestia nowych prosumentów jest jasna (przynajmniej dla mnie) od co najmniej 2 miesięcy. Ktoś zaczął panikować, że do 31/03 musi wysłać energię. Sprostowałem to.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Ja tylko zwracam uwagę, że w zależności który paragraf tej Ustawy czytamy, możemy wyciągną sprzeczne wnioski. Także odnośnie tego czy energię musimy wprowadzić do sieci przed 31.04 czy nie.


31 kwietnia?  :wink:  Wiem, pomyłka.
Nie, nie można wyciągnąć sprzecznych wniosków. Nie da się. Nawet jakby bardzo chciał, to się nie da. 




> _2) wartości energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej do sieci  dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej od 1 lipca 2022 r. przez prosumenta  energii odnawialnej, prosumenta zbiorowego energii odnawialnej lub  prosumenta wirtualnego energii odnawialnej, wytwarzającego energię  elektryczną w instalacji odnawialnego źródła energii, której  przyłączenie do sieci elektroenergetycznej i wprowadzenie z niej  energii elektrycznej do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej po raz  pierwszy nastąpiło po 31 marca 
> 
> 2) do 31 marca 2022 r., ale wprowadzenie energii elektrycznej do tej sieci nastąpiło po raz pierwszy po 31 marca 2022 r._
> 
> Dlaczego jeśli wprowadzenie energi do sieci jest nieistotne, co chwila w tej Ustawie piszą od wprowadzeniu energii do sieci?


Przeczytaj te punkty jeszcze raz. Zwróć uwagę, że te dwa punkty mówią o dwóch zupełnie różnych sytuacjach.
 Pierwsza:
wysłałeś zgłoszenie do 31/03, ale przyłączenie nastąpiło po 31/03
Druga:
wysłałeś zgłoszenie do 31/03, przyłączyłeś do 31/03, energię wprowadziłeś po 31/03.

Innymi słowy w punkcie 1 jedyne co zrobiłeś, to wypełniłeś papier do 31/03 i nic więcej nie masz. W punkcie drugim masz wszystko dopięte na ostatni guzik, ale stwierdziłeś, że zaoszczędzisz na gazie i jedziesz na pół roku na zasłużony urlop na Hawaje.

Poza tym Art 4 to jedno, a Art 40 to drugie. Nie możesz sobie interpretować jednego udając, że drugie nie istnieje. Przeczytaj całą ustawę, albo choć te ustępy, które dotyczą rozliczeń, a nie wyrywkowo, bo inaczej właśnie dlatego może Ci się wydawać, że masz jakieś sprzeczne wnioski. 

Akurat jeśli chodzi o ten wycinek, ustawa jest jednoznaczna i bez możliwości interpretacji. No ale to jest tylko moje zdanie - randoma z internetu  :smile:

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Te dwa cytaty podałem tylko po to by zwrócić uwagę że w tej Ustawie funkcjonuje coś takiego jak "moment przyłączenia i wprowadzenia energii do sieci".


W ustawie funkcjonuje cała masa rzeczy, łącznie z generatorami biomasy i całą masą tekstu, który nie dotyczy prosumenta. I co z tego? Zwróciłeś uwagę, ok. A jakie to ma znaczenie w kontekście dyskusji, że 31/03/2022 jest datą graniczną dla nowych prosumentów? Bo ustawa mówi, że nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Znaczenie ma wyłącznie to, czy nowy prosument zdąży złożyć poprawny wniosek do 31/03/3022 (oczywiście z zastrzeżeniem dot. poprawienia błędnego wniosku). 



> Sprytny pracownik ZE to wykorzysta a pokrzywdzony będzie się skarżył do Pana Boga przez następne lata.


Nic nie wykorzysta, chyba, że będzie rżnął głupa, co się skończy (tj. rżnięcie) przy pierwszej reklamacji, ponieważ ustawa w tej kwestii jest precyzyjna.



> Tak właśnie było, i prawdopodobnie nadal jest, z bilansowaniem międzyfazowym u wszystkich poza PGE.


Nie, nie było i nie jest. Dopiero w aktualnej wersji ustawy Ustawodawca po raz pierwszy umieścił słowo "wektorową". Wcześniej tego nie było, co za tym idzie, ZE mogły sobie to interpretować dowolnie.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## obrzydliwy

https://www.farmer.pl/energia/czy-wy...ch,114671.html

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Ustawa jest od dawna precyzyjna w kwestii prawa do przechowywania energii w sieci, przez prosumenta, do 12 miesięcy.
> Jednak PGE ma to w nosie.
> I co im zrobisz?
> Nic


I te prawo każde z OSD respektowało. Nie masz racji, bo każdy z ZE był zgodny z Art. 4 ust. 5. Dziwny sposób rozliczania energii przez PGE nie był niezgodny z tymi zapisami. Dopiero w najnowszej odsłonie ustawy ustawodawca dał oręż do walki z PGE i poniekąd z Energą, która to nie stosuje się do ust. 5a (a konkretnie rozlicza najpierw energię z bieżącego okresu, a dopiero potem przechodzi do najstarszego). Teraz będzie można dopiero pisać reklamacje dotyczące niezgodności rozliczeń z ustawą. Wcześniej rozliczenia były zgodne z ustawą.





> No tak, tylko PGE wiedziało jaka jest intencja ustawodawcy, wyraźnie wytłumaczona w pismach Ministerstwa.
> Pozostali zdecydowali to zignorować
> I co im można było zrobić?
> Nic


Zignorowali, bo mieli do tego prawo. Ciężko, żeby ktoś mógł im coś zrobić, za działania zgodne z prawem. Pisma z Ministerstwa, a nawet od Premiera i Prezydenta nie stanowią prawa. Jak Premier powie w TV, żebyś obniżył o 5 zł cenę swojego produktu, to zgodnie z prawem możesz mu się zaśmiać w twarz. Ale jeśli zmieni załącznik do ustawy o VAT, że VAT na żywność ma być 0%, to już masz obowiązek się zastosować. Czy przy tym pokombinujesz przy marży, to insza inszość oczywiście.
 I tu miałeś taką sytuację, Minister coś se ogłosił, a:
1) PGE powiedziało: spoko, i tak mamy tak ustawione systemy, damy radę
2) Reszta ZE powiedziały: spadaj na drzewo banany prostować, nie ma takiej opcji, nie chce nam się systemów zmieniać.
Wtedy Prezydent podpisał (hehe) ustawę, w której jest zapis, że mają tak zrobić. I teraz dopiero zobaczymy, co zrobią pozostali operatorzy. Jak się Energa nie zastosuje, to wtedy mogę Ci obiecać, że będę pisał reklamacje. 



> No i prezes URE podpisujący wszystkim OSD instrukcje IRiESD, w których łamane są zapisy Ustawy Prawo Energetyczne, ignoruje prawo.
> 
> Twoja wiara w to że wszyscy będą przestrzegać prawa jest godna podziwu.


Tak, wiem. Kraj wspaniały, tylko ludzie k...y, tak?  :wink:  Masz rację, już dawno straciłem wiarę w ludzi, że będą się zachowywać przyzwoicie. Ale instytucje to co innego, jak będą łamać zapisy ustawy, to można ich pognębić. Co do IRiESD, to się nie wypowiadam, mam za małą wiedzę o tym. Wiem, tylko tyle, że mój falownik spełnia te zapisy.




> Kilka lat temu, to samo Ministerstwo, napisało że te OSD które nie bilansują wektorowo łamią prawo.
> No i co z tego że napisało?


Dobre pytanie. Co z tego, że napisało? Skoro nie miało to poparcia w zapisach w ustawie, to czego oczekiwałeś? Wyjaśnienie wyżej.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Jancia

> Niestety był niezgodny z przepisem który dawał prawo prosumentowi do przechowywania swojej energii w sieci przez 365 dni.
> Nie 30 dni, 60 dni tylko 365 dni.
> 
> _Art. 4 ust. 5
> Rozliczeniu podlega energia elektryczna wprowadzona do sieci nie wcześniej niż na 365 dni przed dniem dokonania odczytu rozliczeniowego w bieżącym okresie rozliczeniowym. Jako datę wprowadzenia energii elektrycznej do sieci w danym okresie rozliczeniowym przyjmuje się datę odczytu rozliczeniowego, na podstawie którego określana jest ilość energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej w całym okresie rozliczeniowym._
> 
> Na podstawie tego zapisu twierdzisz że ZE może sobie dowolnie rozliczać wprowadzoną energię?
> 
> 
> ...


 Przy instalacji 1-fazowej, nie falownik do 3,68 a generator czyli moduły

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Niestety był niezgodny z przepisem który dawał prawo prosumentowi do przechowywania swojej energii w sieci przez 365 dni.
> Nie 30 dni, 60 dni tylko 365 dni.
> 
> _Art. 4 ust. 5
> Rozliczeniu podlega energia elektryczna wprowadzona do sieci nie wcześniej niż na 365 dni przed dniem dokonania odczytu rozliczeniowego w bieżącym okresie rozliczeniowym. Jako datę wprowadzenia energii elektrycznej do sieci w danym okresie rozliczeniowym przyjmuje się datę odczytu rozliczeniowego, na podstawie którego określana jest ilość energii elektrycznej wprowadzonej w całym okresie rozliczeniowym._
> 
> Na podstawie tego zapisu twierdzisz że ZE może sobie dowolnie rozliczać wprowadzoną energię?


Oczywiście, że tak. Te zdanie jest bardzo - jak to amerykańce mówią - tricky. Tu nie ma nic o tym, że należy rozliczać od najstarszej energii. Gdybyś tylko spojrzał na aktualny ust. 5 (cały, z literkami włącznie), to będzie prościej zrozumieć. To jest właśnie ta możliwość dowolnej interpretacji. Jeden rabin powie tak, drugi powie nie. I każdy będzie miał rację. Dlatego właśnie ustawodawca doprecyzował ustęp 5. 




> ZE nie musiały żadnych systemów zmieniać, bo rozliczanie Prosumentów było nowym systemem.


Ale te systemy trzeba było napisać, następnie przetestować. No i poszedł request z danymi brzegowymi, programista zaproponował takie sposób rozliczenia, jaki mu pasował (jaki umiał, jaki był szybszy, whatever), klient (ZE, a konkretnie prawnik) klepnął (bo każdy sposób był zgodny z ustawą) i tadam.wav. Każdy ma swoje rozwiązanie, każde jest dobre.

 O co Ci chodzi? Jakie to ma znaczenie, czy system trzeba było zmieniać czy nie, czy był stary czy nie? Ważne jest jedno - każdy sposób był zgodny ze starą ustawą. Teraz dopiero to się zmienia i dopiero teraz będzie można wymagać od ZE, żeby trzymały się nowej litery prawa.




> Tu nie chodzi o rodzaj falownika tylko jego moc.
> W IRiESD jest zapis że klient podłączony do sieci jednofazowo może mieć falownik o mocy tylko 3.68kW.
> W Ustawie Prawo Energetyczne jest zapis zobowiązujący OSD do przyłączenia instalacji nie większej niż moc zamówiona.
> Jak ktoś ma podłączenie jednofazowe o mocy zamówionej 5kW to ma prawo do podłączenia instalacji o mocy do 5kW.
> Podpisane przez prezesa URE wszystkie IRiESD ograniczają tą moc do 3.68kW a więc łamią prawo.


Tak jak pisałem - nie wgłębiałem się w zawiłości dotyczące IRiESD i nie będę się wypowiadał. Wiem tyle, że urządzenia podłączane do sieci muszą spełniać określone wymagania. Nie znam jednak szczegółów, więc nie pozostaje mi nic innego jak rozłożyć ręce. Nie zamierzam się w to wgłębiać, bo mnie sytuacja nie dotyczy - mam falownik 3 fazowy spełniający wymagania IRiESD.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## mitch

> Piszę to wszystko nie dlatego żeby się z Tobą sprzeczać tylko aby zwrócić uwagę, że ZE zawsze znajdą w zapisie Ustawy jakąś furtkę aby się z jej "duchem" nie zgodzić i zrobić tak żeby okraść prosumenta.


Rozumiem Cię. Jednak w tej kwestii akurat już nie bardzo nie mogą się już "nie zgadzać". Jedyne co mogą, to odwlekać nieuniknione (np. zmienimy na wektorowe przy najbliższej okazji jak tylko będziemy wymieniać liczniki) albo lobbować zmianę przepisów w przyszłości. Tylko to już będzie działanie wprost niezgodne z ustawą i jako takie kwalifikuje się do reklamacji, interwencji w URE, etc.




> Nie zgadzam się że wykładnia interpretacyjna Ministerstwa jest prawnie nieważna.
> Każda Ustawa wymaga aktów wykonawczych które są właśnie takim doprecyzowanie tego co ustawodawca "miał na myśli".
> Nawet Konstytucja.


Możesz się nie zgadzać, ale zarówno teoria jak i praktyka świadczy o tym, że interpretacje/pisma Ministerstw nie są prawnie wiążące. Co zresztą wielokrotnie udowodniały urzędy skarbowe na terenie całej Polski. Dlatego powstało coś takiego jak "indywidualna interpretacja podatkowa". Zwykłe pismo od Ministerstwa nie jest aktem wykonawczym i nie ma żadnej mocy prawnej. To jest tylko takie "wicie panowie, po mojemu ja to tak widzę". Natomiast obecna ustawa doprecyzowała, że rozliczanie ma być wektorowe i ma postępować od najstarszej wprowadzonej energii. I tego się trzymajmy.



> Przykład IRiESD jest wymowny.
> Nawet oczywiste zapisy Ustawy PE są łamane.
> Na moje pytanie o łamanie PE przez te IRiESD odpowiedziano mi że każdy może sobie zmienić zasilanie z jedno-fazowego na trzy-fazowe i będzie mógł założyć większy 3F inwerter. SIC!
> Na pytanie dlaczego PGE rozlicza niezgodnie z prawem poradzono mi wytoczyć im sprawę w sądzie powszechnym.
> ZE zrobią co im się będzie podobało nawet jeśli prawo im tego zabrania.
> Poszkodowanym nie będzie się chciało iść do sądu za kilka, kilkanaście czy kilkadziesiąt złotych starty.
> I zasada że łatwiej jest ukraść 1 złotówkę tysiącu ludziom niż tysiąc jednemu będzie się nadal sprawdzać.


Z ostatnim zdaniem się zgadzam. Reszty nie komentuję, bo nie mam wiedzy.

Reasumując: teraz mamy podstawę prawną do walki z ZE o poprawne rozliczanie energii. Trzeba to wykorzystać i cisnąć.

----------


## stos

.

----------


## Iuske

Hej, 

A więc takie pytanie, bo dopiero udało mi się zakupić działkę pod budowę domu. Czy myślicie, że jest jakaś szansa aby załapać się na stare przepisy?
Budowy na 100% nie rozpocznę do połowy roku. Lecz czy da się to jakoś obejść, aby założyć foto jakiś panel czy coś aby tylko się podpiąć pod stare regulacje, a potem rozbudować jak już dom stanie?

Może ktoś ma jakiś pomysł w tej sprawie, czy już jestem może na spalonej pozycji? :smile:

----------


## Pytajnick

Postaw od razu 9,9kWp na gruncie i będziesz wtedy miał dodatkową motywację, by jak najszybciej dom skończyć, by energia zebrana nie przepadła  :wink:

----------


## d7d

@luske
Musiałbyś mieć przyłącze docelowe a nie tymczasowe.
Przeczytaj
https://globenergia.pl/fotowoltaika-...o-niej-myslec/

----------


## Nowa123

Fotowoltaikę przed odbiorem domu można zrobić ale co jeżeli w PNB nie było fotowoltaliki .Czy będzie to zmiana istotna ? 
Czytam i czytam i powtarza się ciągle jeżeli PNb nie obejmowało fotowoltaliki to będzie problem z odbiorem bo niezgodne z projektem budowlanym.Ale postawić na gruncie to już można .
Czy taka instalacja na gruncie może być przeniesiona na dach po odbiorze.I czy to w ogóle opłacalne .

----------


## mitch

> Fotowoltaikę przed odbiorem domu można zrobić ale co jeżeli w PNB nie było fotowoltaliki .Czy będzie to zmiana istotna ? 
> Czytam i czytam i powtarza się ciągle jeżeli PNb nie obejmowało fotowoltaliki to będzie problem z odbiorem bo niezgodne z projektem budowlanym.Ale postawić na gruncie to już można .


Natychmiast zmień źródło informacji. Gdziekolwiek piszą, że do instalacji poniżej 50 kWp potrzebujesz wzmianki w PNB, albo wręcz jest wymagane PNB, to nie mają pojęcia o czym piszą. Ewentualnie wymagane jest zgłoszenie, gdy instalacja PV na budynku ma mieć ponad 3 m albo jest zabytkiem.



> Czy taka instalacja na gruncie może być przeniesiona na dach po odbiorze.I czy to w ogóle opłacalne .


Może być przeniesiona, z tym, że to jest dość kosztowne, ponieważ musisz zmienić system montażu (a ten gruntowy do sprzedania albo na złom), poza tym sama robocizna za montaż będzie spora. Niemniej i tak będzie się bardziej to opłacać, niż rozliczanie na nowych zasadach. Ewentualnie poszukać najtańszego , najmniejszego falownika spełniającego nc rfg + 1 najtańszy panel byle przeszło zgłoszenie, a po wybudowaniu domu zamontować docelową instalację i ją zgłosić.

----------


## Nowa123

> Natychmiast zmień źródło informacji. Gdziekolwiek piszą, że do instalacji poniżej 50 kWp potrzebujesz wzmianki w PNB, albo wręcz jest wymagane PNB, to nie mają pojęcia o czym piszą. Ewentualnie wymagane jest zgłoszenie, gdy instalacja PV na budynku ma mieć ponad 3 m albo jest zabytkiem.
> 
> Może być przeniesiona, z tym, że to jest dość kosztowne, ponieważ musisz zmienić system montażu (a ten gruntowy do sprzedania albo na złom), poza tym sama robocizna za montaż będzie spora. Niemniej i tak będzie się bardziej to opłacać, niż rozliczanie na nowych zasadach. Ewentualnie poszukać najtańszego , najmniejszego falownika spełniającego nc rfg + 1 najtańszy panel byle przeszło zgłoszenie, a po wybudowaniu domu zamontować docelową instalację i ją zgłosić.


https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/fotowoltaika-przed-odbiorem-domu-czy-to-mozliwe/
Tutaj piszą że będzie problem z odbiorem.

----------


## mitch

> https://enerad.pl/aktualnosci/fotowoltaika-przed-odbiorem-domu-czy-to-mozliwe/
> Tutaj piszą że będzie problem z odbiorem.


Wiesz, w internecie znajdziesz masę rzeczy, które nie mają nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Co ma projekt domu do PV? Tego nie wiedzą najstarsi górale. Gdzie projekt domu, a gdzie PV? Skąd tam Inspekcja Nadzoru Budowlanego? Jezu... I co jeszcze, może Sanepid i UDT???  :rotfl:  Od kiedy na PV do 50 kWP ktokolwiek wymaga od kogokolwiek jakiegokolwiek projektu? To jakiś absurd.

----------


## Nowa123

> Wiesz, w internecie znajdziesz masę rzeczy, które nie mają nic wspólnego z rzeczywistością. Co ma projekt domu do PV? Tego nie wiedzą najstarsi górale. Gdzie projekt domu, a gdzie PV? Skąd tam Inspekcja Nadzoru Budowlanego? Jezu... I co jeszcze, może Sanepid i UDT???  Od kiedy na PV do 50 kWP ktokolwiek wymaga od kogokolwiek jakiegokolwiek projektu? To jakiś absurd.


W starostwie poinformowali mnie że nie jest to istotne odstępstwo od projektu więc problemu z odbiorem nie ma

----------


## mitch

> W starostwie poinformowali mnie że nie jest to istotne odstępstwo od projektu więc problemu z odbiorem nie ma


Byłoby dziwne, gdyby stwierdzili coś innego  :wink:

----------


## Nowa123

> Byłoby dziwne, gdyby stwierdzili coś innego


A jak to jest dokładnie z tymi nowymi warunkami.
Dom Stan surowy otwarty ,zamknięty będzie  w pierwszym tyg marca.Po 3 miesiacach walki odebrali nam przyłącze ,karta techniczna idzie .
Jak tylko dojdzie składam wniosek o umowę przez internet.Dostanę taryfę C11 bo prąd budowlany.Na rozpatrzenie wniosku mają 14 dni ,na montaż licznika również 14 dni.W praktyce niby to idzie szybciej.
I teraz czy jest szansa aby zdążyć przed 31 marca.
Pan z Taurona poinformował iż należy następnie złożyć wniosek o licznik dwukierunkowy ,jak będzie wymieniony to wniosek o przyłączenie fotowoltaliki .I oni mają czas 30 dni na podpisanie umowy więc na pewno nie ma możliwości  aby zdążyć przed 31 marca.
Bo umowa musi być podpisana przed 31 marca.
Wszędzie pisze że wniosek musi być złożony do 31marca i to wystarczy do zawarcia umowy na starych zasadach .

----------


## Dariusz1983

Nie składa się żadnego "wniosku" tylko zgłoszenie przyłączenia mikroinstalacji i już data wpływu tych dokumentów gwarantuje wejście w stare zasady. Gość pitoli o jakimś wniosku o licznik dwukierunkowy-to sami muszą wymienic po otrzymaniu zgłoszenia mikroinstalacji -nic więcej nie trzeba robić. 

Oni mają 30dni nie na umowę , a na wymianę licznika licząc od daty otrzymania Twojego zgłoszenia mikroinstalacji o ile będzie on prawidłowy-gdyby nie to muszą przysłąć pismo o poprawę błędów i jak wyrobisz się w terminie z pisma to masz stare zasady nawet jak ogarniesz temat po 1.04.2022-umowa przyjdzie kiedyś.

P.S. powyższe pozyskane z czytania tego forum.

----------


## mitch

> Bo umowa musi być podpisana przed 31 marca.
> Wszędzie pisze że wniosek musi być złożony do 31marca i to wystarczy do zawarcia umowy na starych zasadach .


Nie musi być żadnej umowy podpisanej. Musi być wniosek złożony. Jeśli ktokolwiek w Tauronie twierdzi inaczej, to poproś o podstawę prawną, a jak już się dowiesz, że jej nie uzyskasz, to spytaj się, czy to już ten moment, w którym masz się zacząć śmiać z braku kompetencji. :big grin:

----------


## Iuske

No właśnie coś qrde trzeba wymyślić aby uciec od "dobrej zmiany"  :wink:

----------


## Nowa123

A co w przypadku taryfy C11 trakcie budowy.Wiem że fotowoltaikę można przyłączyć bez problemu.A co w momencie wniosku o zmianę taryfy na G11. Pozostaje się na starych zasadach z rozliczeniem czy już na nowych jeżeli zmiana taryfy po 1 kwietnia .

----------


## Gregor1188

Ciekawa jaka będzie cena sprzedawanej energi w nowym systemie rozliczeń. Czy będzie wyższa czy niższa od taniej taryfy nocnej. Jeśli wyższa lub taka sama to możliwe że będzie się opłacać grzać bufor w nocy i ogrzewanie lepiej wyjdzie niż w starym systemie rozliczeń.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Od dawna wiadomo, że będzie się sprzedawało w cenie hurtowej szacowanej na ok 25groszy, a kupowało w cenie takiej jak i bez fotowoltaiki płacąc wszelkie opłaty zmienne, przesył itd zupełnie jak teraz bez fotowoltaiki.

----------


## slavo_s2k

Jak sytuacja wygląda obecnie? Wyczytałem "Osoba, która do 31 marca 2022 r. zawrze umowę na zakup, montaż czy dofinansowanie mikroinstalacji OZE z samorządem, który realizuje projekt parasolowy - dofinansowany z Regionalnego Programu Operacyjnego, a także do końca grudnia 2023 r. złoży prawidłowy wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji, będzie mogła być rozliczana na niezmienionych zasadach, czyli w systemie opustowym.". 

Instalację chciałem zakładać sam, jedynie finalnie uruchomienie przez osobę z odpowiednimi papierami, pytanie czy zgodnie z obecnym stanem prawnym mogę podpisać umowę na montaż (np. ze znajomym, który montuje instalacje) i zrobię sobie "na spokojnie" kwiecień-maj to załapię się na stary sposób rozliczania?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Nie musi być żadnej umowy podpisanej. Musi być wniosek złożony. Jeśli ktokolwiek w Tauronie twierdzi inaczej, to poproś o podstawę prawną, a jak już się dowiesz, że jej nie uzyskasz, to spytaj się, czy to już ten moment, w którym masz się zacząć śmiać z braku kompetencji.


Trochę tak jak z maseczkami ZE powie swoje, Ty powiesz swoje tylko różnica jest taka że albo zaakceptujesz ich sposób rozliczeń albo idziesz z nimi do sądu. Bo to jest słowo przeciw słowu molocha energetycznego. I ciekawe kto kogo zapyta czy to jest ten moment w którym ktoś ma się zacząć z Ciebie śmiać?  :wink: 
Idź do TVP i powiedz że sieją propagande to odpowiedzą że Putnin nie wywołał wojny a prowadzi "Operację".

----------


## tom.pk

NIE. Jeżeli chcesz aby objęły cie obecne warunki musisz złożyc wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do 31 marca 2022.

----------


## marcinbbb

W myśl tego co piszesz firma może teraz nabrać setki tysięcy zleceń instalacji PV zalewając ZE stertą papierzysk o przyłączenie mikroźródła, a z robotą będą się pierdzielić kolejne 10 lat w myśl zasady "wniosek złożony do 31 marca 2022. Nic tylko zakładać firmę i masz roboty na kolejne dziesiątki lat. Żeś wymyślił...
Masz do 31.03.2022 wyprowadzić energię ze swojej mikroinstalacji rozumiem przez to wymianę licznika na 2 kierunkowy, i zalegalizowanie całej procedury przyłączeniowej.

----------


## d7d

Do 31 marca masz zgłosić kompletną instalację PV gotową do produkcji.
Nie można zgłaszać instalacji która nie jest zakończona.
Licznik nie mamusi być wymieniony na dwukierunkowy.

----------


## marcinbbb

Jakim papierem definiujesz "zgłosić kompletną instalację PV gotową do produkcji"? Chęcią przyłączenia, podpisaną umową kompleksową czy jeszcze innym papierzyskiem które zapewnie nigdzie nie jest dostępne?
I jak możesz to zgłosić mailowo, telefoniczne, biuro podawcze ZE? Kto weryfikuje gotowość tej instalacji komisja składająca się z 7 świadków i doktora zwyczajnego po elektryfikacji?

----------


## tom.pk

cytuję:
2. Z rozliczeń, o których mowa w art. 4 ust. 1, korzysta prosument energii odnawialnej, którego mikroinstalacja została przyłączona do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej:

1) po 31 marca 2022 r. na podstawie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia, o którym mowa w art. 7 ust. 8d4 ustawy – Prawo energetyczne, złożonego przez tego prosumenta energii odnawialnej w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r., z zastrzeżeniem ust. 3;

2) do 31 marca 2022 r., ale wprowadzenie energii elektrycznej do tej sieci nastąpiło po raz pierwszy po 31 marca 2022 r.

3. W przypadku gdy zgłoszenie, o którym mowa w ust. 2 pkt 1, złożone przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej do właściwego operatora systemu dystrybucyjnego elektroenergetycznego w terminie do 31 marca 2022 r. jest niekompletne lub niepoprawne, to operator ten wzywa tego prosumenta do uzupełnienia lub poprawienia zgłoszenia w terminie 14 dni od dnia otrzymania wezwania z pouczeniem, że nie wykonanie wezwania w wyznaczonym terminie spowoduje brak możliwości skorzystania przez prosumenta energii odnawialnej z rozliczeń na podstawie art. 4 ust. 1.

----------


## d7d

Na druku który oferuje dany dystrybutor.

_W systemie opustów pozostaną dotychczasowi prosumenci, a także ci, którzy do 31 marca 2022 r. złożą kompletne i poprawne zgłoszenie do operatora o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do sieci._

----------


## Jancia

Przekopiowane:

Nowelizacja ustawy o odnawialnych źródłach energii z 29 października 2021 r. wprowadziła od 1 kwietnia 2022 r. dla nowych prosumentów system wartościowego rozliczenia energii wyprodukowanej przez prosumenta, tj. net-billing, w oparciu o wartość energii ustaloną docelowo wg ceny z Rynku Dnia Następnego (RDN).

Dotychczasowi prosumenci jak również ci, którzy do 31 marca 2022 r. złożą kompletne i poprawne zgłoszenie do Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej (OSD) o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do sieci, pozostaną w systemie opustów, z którego będą korzystać przez 15 lat (podstawa prawna – art. 4d ust. 2 ustawy o oze)

Oznacza to, że warunkiem uzyskania prawa do rozliczenia w systemie opustu jest dokonanie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji fotowoltaicznej w terminie do 31 marca br.

Bez znaczenia dla nabycia tego prawa jest wymiana licznika, przyłączenie mikroinstalacji, wytworzenie energii elektrycznej oraz przekazanie jej do sieci. Są to czynności techniczne, które wpłyną na moment rozpoczęcia działalności prosumenckiej, jednak pozostają bez wpływu na nabycie prawa do rozliczania się w systemie opustu

----------


## marcinbbb

Przecie jedno z drugim jest sprzeczne "(...) którego mikroinstalacja została przyłączona do sieci dystrybucyjnej elektroenergetycznej"
1)  "(...) na podstawie kompletnego i poprawnego zgłoszenia"

Czyli Art. mówi że ma być przyłączona do sieci, ale punkt 1 informuje że wystarczy poprawnie wypełniony wniosek i kompletny w sensie znów bierzesz 100.000 zleceń i robisz je przez kolejne 10 lat w myśl zasady zgłoszone przed 31.03.2022.
punkt 2 zupełna abstrakcja 
3) tu tylko że jeśli będzie niekompletna to 14 dni na dostarczenie wersji poprawnej i znów 100000 zleceń i zalewamy ZE stertą papierów i mamy kolejne 10 lat na realizację zleceń.

Coś mi się to nie widzi. Wraca jednak to że energia ma być WYPROWADZONA i odebrana. I to będzie wyznacznikiem. Jeśli uważasz inaczej idź do sądu i przekonaj ZE że jest inaczej myślę że zajmie to jakieś 4-5 lat w 3 instancjach wraz z 4 instancją odwołaniem u Prezydenta.

----------


## tom.pk

> Masz do 31.03.2022 wyprowadzić energię ze swojej mikroinstalacji rozumiem przez to wymianę licznika na 2 kierunkowy, i zalegalizowanie całej procedury przyłączeniowej.


W pierwszej wersji ustawy minister Emilewicz tak miało być, a datą miał byc chyba 1 stycznia 2022 ale ten projekt został wycofany i nagle pojawił się ten który został uchwalony.

----------


## marcinbbb

Trochę jak bilansowaniem między fazowym niby w każdym zakładzie jest a prawie nigdzie nie działa tak jak powinien wszyscy to wiemy ale jakoś do sądu nikt z tym nie poszedł. Czy z tą ustawą będzie dokładnie tak samo? I czy tylko mi się wydaje że każdy ZE interpretuje to na własny sposób.
Rozliczenie miało być 6 miesięczne lub 12 miesięczne dlaczego więc Energa ma 2 miesięczny system rozliczeń i też z tym nikt do sądu nie poszedł?
Dlaczego PGE stosuje jakieś wzory do wyznaczania ile zostało w magazynie i nikt z tym niczego nie robi?

BO MOŻE I w 4 literach ma prosumenta.

----------


## mitch

> Trochę jak bilansowaniem między fazowym niby w każdym zakładzie jest a prawie nigdzie nie działa tak jak powinien wszyscy to wiemy ale jakoś do sądu nikt z tym nie poszedł. Czy z tą ustawą będzie dokładnie tak samo? I czy tylko mi się wydaje że każdy ZE interpretuje to na własny sposób.
> Rozliczenie miało być 6 miesięczne lub 12 miesięczne dlaczego więc Energa ma 2 miesięczny system rozliczeń i też z tym nikt do sądu nie poszedł?
> Dlaczego PGE stosuje jakieś wzory do wyznaczania ile zostało w magazynie i nikt z tym niczego nie robi?
> 
> BO MOŻE I w 4 literach ma prosumenta.


Nie masz racji. Rozliczenie energii w Enerdze jest 12-sto miesięczne. Nie licząc aktualnego miesiąca, ale to zostało doprecyzowane w aktualnej wersji ustawy i ma obowiązywać od 1 kwietnia. To, że rachunek dostajesz co 2 m-ce, nie ma nic wspólnego z "przechowywaniem" energii przez 12 m-cy w wirtualnym magazynie. Bilansowanie - już o tym chyba rozmawialiśmy, zobaczymy co będzie od 1 kwietnia - to już niedługo.

Co do 31/03/2022 - masz złożyć kompletny wniosek. Nie masz szans realizować tych 100 k wniosków przez 10 lat, bo wniosek składasz _PO_ założeniu instalacji. Czyli jak przychodzi smutna ekipa z zakładu, to masz ją już mieć. Jak nie ma - to wniosek do kosza i po zabawie. Jak się pomylisz we wniosku, masz 14 dni na poprawki i jak nie zdążysz, to wniosek do kosza.

Możesz i rzecz jasna będą takie przypadki, że w tych instalacjach na ostatnią chwilę ekipa się nie wyrobi i najpierw wyślą wniosek, a potem dokończą w pierwszych dniach kwietnia montaż. I to pewnie w większości sytuacji przejdzie, bo zanim ZE zareaguje, to miną 2-4 tygodnie. Ale jak komuś się nie uda zdążyć przed technikami, to będzie zonk.

----------


## marcinbbb

Odpowiedz mi jak to możliwe że panele mam na dachu od 6,5 roku i rachunki dostaje co 2 miesiące a nie 6 czy 12 miesięcy - przecież tak to u innych sprzedawców wygląda. I Twierdzisz że to nie prawda!
Wniosek składam o przyłączenie i ma być kompletny podaj wzór wniosku o "po założeniu instalacji" jego wzór ma bank jest dostępny u każdego operatora!

----------


## mitch

> Odpowiedz mi jak to możliwe że panele mam na dachu od 6,5 roku i rachunki dostaje co 2 miesiące a nie 6 czy 12 miesięcy - przecież tak to u innych sprzedawców wygląda. I Twierdzisz że to nie prawda!


Rozliczanie energii != częstotliwość wystawiania rachunku. To są dwie różne sprawy. Nie twierdzę, że to nie prawda, że nie trzymujesz rachunków co 2 m-ce. Ja też dostaję rachunki co 2 m-ce i jakie to ma znaczenie? Jak spojrzysz do rachunku, to masz pozycje wprowadzonej energii na każdy miesiąc. I tam masz mieć uzbieraną energię z całego roku - oczywiście żeby mieć na rachunku 12 m-cy, to musiałbyś mieć kosmicznie przewymiarowaną instalację albo zbierać energię z całego roku, a wykorzystywać ją w jednym miesiącu.

 Reasumując, zgodnie z ustawą Art. 4 pkt 5 nierozliczona energia przechodzi na kolejne okresy rozliczeniowe na maksymalnie 12 miesięcy. I częstotliwość wystawiania rachunków nie ma tu z punktu widzenia ustawy najmniejszego znaczenia. 




> Wniosek składam o przyłączenie i ma być kompletny podaj wzór wniosku o "po założeniu instalacji" jego wzór ma bank jest dostępny u każdego operatora!


No składasz parę dokumentów. W tym zgłoszenie przyłączenia instalacji oraz oświadczenie instalatora (które podpisuje instalator świadomy, że ryzykuje karą grzywny lub więzienia, hehe), w którym są takie punkty traktujące o tym, ze "instalacja jest wybudowana" oraz "została wykonana". Nie ma żadnego wniosku "po", bo wniosek składasz z założenia dopiero po wykonaniu instalacji. Wykonaniu, czyli instalacji istniejącej, sprawnej i gotowej do uruchomienia. Nie ma wniosku "przed" wykonaniem mikroinstalacji.

 Czyli nie ma (w teorii - bo ten poślizg paru dni zanim przyjdzie technik w teorii jest dopuszczalny, aczkolwiek jest to taka gra w rosyjską ruletkę) możliwości zgłoszenia fikcyjnej (nie istniejącej) instalacji. Tym samym nie możesz zrobić takiego numeru jak pisałeś (100 k wniosków i wykonywanie instalacji przez 10 lat), bo technik przyjdzie, zobaczy że instalacji brak, odnotuje to w notesiku, zawinie się do kolejnego licznika, a pani w biurze odpisze, że poświadczyłeś nieprawdę i idziesz siedzieć  :big lol:  i odłoży wniosek do segregatora z opisem "odmowa". Zwłaszcza, że można się spodziewać, że technicy dostaną polecenie z góry, aby dokładnie weryfikować czy wszystko jest "by the book" włącznie ze schematem elektrycznym, oznaczeniami falownika i liczbą modułów.

----------


## marvinetal

> Zwłaszcza, że można się spodziewać, że technicy dostaną polecenie z góry, aby dokładnie weryfikować czy wszystko jest "by the book" włącznie ze schematem elektrycznym, oznaczeniami falownika i liczbą modułów.


Szczerze wątpię żeby technik wchodził na dach i liczył moduły. U mnie nie oglądał ani modułów ani falownika ani niczego, wymienił tylko licznik (który jest gdzie indziej) i poszedł. A wtedy nie było 50tys. przyłączeń mc. Nawet ciekawi mnie czy przeszła by wymiana licznika przy braku instalacji PV  :tongue:  (co jest oczywiście be sensu).

----------


## damiaszek

Przeszłoby, znam takie przypadki gdzie była tylko konstrukcja, a paneli brak. Ci co wymieniają liczniki to są podwykonawcy (przynajmniej w rejonie tauronu) i ich nie interesuje co masz na dachu, czy gruncie tylko robią co maja na zleceniu i jadą dalej zarabiać "na życie".

----------


## mitch

> Szczerze wątpię żeby technik wchodził na dach i liczył moduły. U mnie nie oglądał ani modułów ani falownika ani niczego, wymienił tylko licznik (który jest gdzie indziej) i poszedł. A wtedy nie było 50tys. przyłączeń mc. Nawet ciekawi mnie czy przeszła by wymiana licznika przy braku instalacji PV  (co jest oczywiście be sensu).


Widać zależy od tego, czy im zależy. U mnie, w 2019 r policzył moduły na dachu (do tego w 99% przypadkach nie trzeba wchodzić na dach, dachy płaskie stanową margines mikroinstalacji), sprawdził model falownika, odpalił go, poczekał aż ruszy produkcja i sprawdził czy licznik pokazuje produkcję i wyłączył instalację (i poinformował, że choć oficjalnie muszę czekać, to mogę od razu odpalić instalację  :big grin: ). 

Pod koniec marca będzie masa zgłoszeń i każda wykryta nieprawidłowość to czysty zysk dla energetyki, więc może być polecenie z góry, żeby dokładnie sprawdzać. A może wszystko na pałę przyjmą, kto wie. Poza tym technik też człowiek, można się dogadać  :smile: 

Co do wymiany licznika bez instalacji - to wcale nie jest bez sensu. Teraz obłożenie instalatorów jest takie, że jak chcesz przed 31/03 to najczęściej masz kosmiczną cenę. A tak, to na spokojnie sobie za 2 miesiące byś zamontował  :cool:

----------


## marvinetal

No to niezły full serwis miałeś, ja nie miałbym nic przeciwko  :big grin:  . Zaintrygowałeś mnie tym oficjalnym czekaniem - to od kiedy można prawilne uruchomić instalacje skoro nie od razu po wymianie?

----------


## marcinbbb

U mnie w 2015r nawet wszystko fotografowali, ze 30 zdjęć zrobili i to dosłownie wszystkiego łącznie ze szpilką wbitą w ziemie jako uziom.

----------


## Dariusz1983

1 marca 2022 z samego rana miałem wymianę licznika(28 lutego minął termin więc się przypomniałem 28.02 oraz kilka razy wcześniej ale zawaleni robotą są na maxa i nie ma szans na wcześniejszą wymianę) w PGE-po interwencji(pewnie było o kurde gość zara dymić zacznie, bo termin upływa więc o 1 dzień może przymknie oko) kierownika ZE,technik 1.03 zadzwonił, przyjechał i licznik wymienił, poprosił o odpalenie(falownik w innym miejscu) instalacji aby zerknąć czy wsio podłączył prawidłowo i dać szybką lekcję obsługi licznika, miła pogadanka podpis i dalej na biegu(z pośpiechu wracać musiał, bo zapomniał oddać potwierdzenie przyłączeni/wymiany licznika). Natłok mają taki, że wymiany robią wedle kolejności zgłoszeń i terminy przekraczają-kto się przypomni to wymienią względnie w terminie ustawowym(lub nastepnego dnia po upłynięciu tego terminu) ale jak ktoś czeka to...poczeka.

----------


## [email protected]

> Przeszłoby, znam takie przypadki gdzie była tylko konstrukcja, a paneli brak. Ci co wymieniają liczniki to są podwykonawcy (przynajmniej w rejonie tauronu) i ich nie interesuje co masz na dachu, czy gruncie tylko robią co maja na zleceniu i jadą dalej zarabiać "na życie".


Dwa lata temu bez problemu dało się zgłosić jeszcze nie istniejącą instalację w PGE i nawet jak przyjechali na wymianę to nie robili problemów, że jej nie ma.
Ale raz przyjechali niezapowiedzianie na wymianę, nikogo nie zastali a licznik był na posesji i się zaczęło. Kupa nieprzyjemności łącznie ze straszeniem o poświadczeniu nieprawdy... Jestem niemal w 100% pewien, że w kwietniu będą sprawdzać czy instalacja istnieje. Niekoniecznie muszą ją odpalić, bo to nie ich działka ale panele będą oglądać, bo będzie wysyp takich firm, które będą wysyłać same zgłoszenia.

----------


## mitch

> No to niezły full serwis miałeś, ja nie miałbym nic przeciwko  . Zaintrygowałeś mnie tym oficjalnym czekaniem - to od kiedy można prawilne uruchomić instalacje skoro nie od razu po wymianie?


Dopiero jak podpiszesz aneks umowy albo jak w przypadku Energi jakiś papierek, że przyjmujesz do wiadomości, że jesteś już prosumentem. No ale bez jaj, nikt na to nie czeka  :smile:

----------


## d7d

> Dopiero jak podpiszesz aneks umowy albo jak w przypadku Energi jakiś papierek, że przyjmujesz do wiadomości, że jesteś już prosumentem. No ale bez jaj, nikt na to nie czeka


W ENEA Poznań po wymianie licznika na dwukierunkowy można włączyć falownik.
Nie trzeba czekać na podpisanie umowy.

----------


## MiroMirek

> Dwa lata temu bez problemu dało się zgłosić jeszcze nie istniejącą instalację w PGE i nawet jak przyjechali na wymianę to nie robili problemów, że jej nie ma.
> Ale raz przyjechali niezapowiedzianie na wymianę, nikogo nie zastali a licznik był na posesji i się zaczęło. Kupa nieprzyjemności łącznie ze straszeniem o poświadczeniu nieprawdy... Jestem niemal w 100% pewien, że w kwietniu będą sprawdzać czy instalacja istnieje. Niekoniecznie muszą ją odpalić, bo to nie ich działka ale panele będą oglądać, bo będzie wysyp takich firm, które będą wysyłać same zgłoszenia.


i prawidłowo - za poświadczenie nieprawdy w dokumentach jest odpowiedni paragraf... czas w końcu poważnie brać się za oszustów, inaczej nasz kraj dalej będzie oazą dla wszelkiej maści kombinatorów i oszustów.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Teraz na ostatni moment to wiele będzie zapewne zgłoszeń instalacji "widmo" i robienie na aby szybciej więc kto teraz montuje musi pilnować fachowców.

----------


## slavo_s2k

> NIE. Jeżeli chcesz aby objęły cie obecne warunki musisz złożyc wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do 31 marca 2022.


To co zmieniła nowelizacja podpisana przez prezydenta 22.02.2022 ?

Czytam różne artykuły np. https://serwisy.gazetaprawna.pl/samo...-ekologia.html

pisze tutaj



> Zakłada on, że osoba, która zawrze do 31 marca 2022 r. umowę na zakup, montaż lub dofinansowanie instalacji fotowoltaicznej z JST (lub innym uprawnionym podmiotem, który realizuje projekt dofinansowany w ramach RPO), będzie mogła rozliczać się z wytworzonej i pobranej energii elektrycznej na dotychczasowych zasadach, czyli w systemie opustu. Warunkiem jest prawidłowe złożenie wniosku o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji do 31 grudnia 2023 r.


więc jakaś opcja jest, tylko nie wiem jak działają te projekty i czy można jeszcze podpisać taką umowę, może ktoś ma doświadczenie w tej kwestii?

----------


## marvinetal

W niektórych gminach samorządy prowadzą programy gdzie montują mieszkańcom PV za niewielką dopłatą jeśli wyrażą chęć udziału. Jak ktoś się zapisze to ma czas wydłużony ale wtedy to chyba gmina wybiera wykonawcę an nie ty. Zapytaj w swoim urzędzie czy jest coś takiego.

----------


## Dariusz1983

Tak wykonawce wybiera gmina i w ramach takich dotacji dostaniesz tylko instalację dopasowaną do swoich rachunków(wielkość szacowano na podstawie rachunków za energię elektryczna), ba w mojej gminie w ubiegłym roku zakończyli taki program:mi.in kolektory słoneczne(mam i świetnie zrobili), fotowoltaika, pompy ciepła itd i z tego co wiem to z fotowoltaiki ludzie nie są zadowoleni, bo m.in.mają falowniki 1-fazowe...a to oznacza m.in, że nie ma bilansowania międzyfazowego...a dodatkowo wielkość instalacji mają "na styk" zgodnie ze zużyciem z poprzedniego roku, a jak wiemy zeby było na zero trzeba troche przewymiarować, bo "tracimy" 20% energii wysłanej do sieci-tego nikt nie wziął pod uwagę i ludzie mają np.2kWp, bo tyle prądu mieli wedle rachunków i...trzeba dopłącać, bo instalacja nie pokrywa zużycia faktycznego po opuście.

Trzeba też brać pod uwagę, że często takie programy są z funduszy parasolowych, a to oznacza, że fotowoltaikę montują niemal na wszytskich domach, a to jak wiemy działać nie może, bo...sieci nie wyrabiają, napięcie rośnie...osiąga magiczne 253V i tak wsio się wyłącza po kolei no, bo kto by tam myślał na, którą faze dać falownik(w kontekście najniższego napięcia)i pilnować aby rozłożyć to w miarę równo zmieniająć fazy w różnych domach aby nie działało to wszystko na jednej. Do tego z racji braku bilansowania międzyfazowego trzeba dać falownik na najbardziej obciążoną faze, a jak ekupia to zbagatelizuje to prąd idzie w świat i wraca pomniejszony o 20%i okazuje się, ze miało być pełne pokrycie gospodarstwa, a tu lipa i trzeba płacić...  Niby jest, a nie działa.

----------


## vr5

> Rozliczenie energii w Enerdze jest 12-sto miesięczne. Nie licząc aktualnego miesiąca, ale to zostało doprecyzowane w aktualnej wersji ustawy i ma obowiązywać od 1 kwietnia. To, że rachunek dostajesz co 2 m-ce, nie ma nic wspólnego z "przechowywaniem" energii przez 12 m-cy w wirtualnym magazynie. Bilansowanie - już o tym chyba rozmawialiśmy, zobaczymy co będzie od 1 kwietnia - to już niedługo.
> 
> Co do 31/03/2022 - masz złożyć kompletny wniosek. Nie masz szans realizować tych 100 k wniosków przez 10 lat, bo wniosek składasz _PO_ założeniu instalacji. Czyli jak przychodzi smutna ekipa z zakładu, to masz ją już mieć. Jak nie ma - to wniosek do kosza i po zabawie. Jak się pomylisz we wniosku, masz 14 dni na poprawki i jak nie zdążysz, to wniosek do kosza.
> 
> Możesz i rzecz jasna będą takie przypadki, że w tych instalacjach na ostatnią chwilę ekipa się nie wyrobi i najpierw wyślą wniosek, a potem dokończą w pierwszych dniach kwietnia montaż. I to pewnie w większości sytuacji przejdzie, bo zanim ZE zareaguje, to miną 2-4 tygodnie. Ale jak komuś się nie uda zdążyć przed technikami, to będzie zonk.


Ja składałem wniosek w Enerdze 21.02.2022 (dla rodziny) i przez niedopatrzenie nie dołączyłem oświadczenia instalatora. Odrzucili. Uzupełniłem i wysłałem ponownie.

W sobotę założyliśmy z siostrzeńcem 10 paneli, a ma być 14 sztuk. Oczywiście inwerter wisi na ścianie a instalacja  może  być włączona do sieci ZE w każdej chwili bo od strony AC jest kompletna. 
Jak to jest z liczeniem przez ekipę z Energy paneli? Czy jechać ponownie już teraz natychmiast, czy można dołożyć później gdy będzie ciepłej? 
To jest 353 km w jedną stronę a młody nie jestem...

----------


## [email protected]

> Ja składałem wniosek w Enerdze 21.02.2022 (dla rodziny) i przez niedopatrzenie nie dołączyłem oświadczenia instalatora. Odrzucili. Uzupełniłem i wysłałem ponownie.
> 
> W sobotę założyliśmy z siostrzeńcem 10 paneli, a ma być 14 sztuk. Oczywiście inwerter wisi na ścianie a instalacja  może  być włączona do sieci ZE w każdej chwili bo od strony AC jest kompletna. 
> Jak to jest z liczeniem przez ekipę z Energy paneli? Czy jechać ponownie już teraz natychmiast, czy można dołożyć później gdy będzie ciepłej? 
> To jest 353 km w jedną stronę a młody nie jestem...


Ważne, że jakieś wiszą, nie sądzę, że będą liczyć. Jak niedawno składałeś wniosek to i tak jeszcze trochę czasu mini zanim przyjadą na wymianę.

----------


## vr5

> Ważne, że jakieś wiszą, nie sądzę, że będą liczyć. Jak niedawno składałeś wniosek to i tak jeszcze trochę czasu mini zanim przyjadą na wymianę.


Wczoraj założyłem brakujące 4 panele. Więc trzeba czekać na "odbiór" przez Energę. Instalacja działa jak powinna...

----------


## cactus

Z tego co wiem to teraz masa osob zglasza wnioski a terminy montazu maja na kwiecien- maj.
Nikt tego raczej nie sprawdza. Obaj sąsiedzi obok mieli liczniki montowane w styczniu i instalator (podwykonawca taurona) w ogole sie nie interesował co jest na dachu i ile tego jest. Generalnie to mogłby tam być ruski czołg a on i tak by wymienił ten licznik. Oni nie sa nawet pracownikami ZE.
Za to firmy montujące PV mają teraz eldorado, bo ceny są kosmiczne, Za 5-6KW wyceny są po min, 35tyś na srednich komponentach. Oczywoscie to wszystko skonczy sie w kwietniu. Ciekawe co wtedy z nimi będzie bo na pewno spadek cen będzie ogromny. Ale chyba nie aż taki żeby zniwelować nowe reguły rozliczania...

----------


## goguś

Z utęsknieniem czekam aż zakończy się ten cyrk ,mam nadzieję że elementy potanieją po tym czasie .

----------


## mitch

> Z utęsknieniem czekam aż zakończy się ten cyrk ,mam nadzieję że elementy potanieją po tym czasie .


O, czyżbyś liczył, że PLN porządnie się umocni? Jest też jakaś szansa, że zapasy magazynowe hurtownie raczą puścić po mniejszej cenie, mała, bo mała, ale jest.  Bo nowe dostawy będą tylko droższe. Jakieś jednorazowe strzały z pewnością będą, ale na długotrwały trend zniżkowy raczej bym nie liczył. Zapewne na palcach jednej ręki można policzyć produkty, które w ciągu ostatnich 2 lat staniały. A przy inflacji koło 10% (choć lutowa spadła w okolice 8,5, to marzec nie zapowiada się optymistycznie) i stopie referencyjnej 3.5% raczej na obniżki cen nie ma co liczyć.

Ja, jak zobaczyłem, jak ceny materiałów i robocizny wzrosły w mieszkaniówce, to aż tik nerwowy powieki mnie złapał  :big lol:  W ciągu roku to średnio 30% - są rzeczy 10% a są rzeczy 100-200% droższe (sic!). Czyli wykończenia mieszkania zamiast 100 kpln (rok temu), kosztuje teraz minimum 130 kpln. No ale zawsze można liczyć na cud. Albo na siebie - choć własna robocizna nie zawsze jest najtańsza (jakość to też sprawa dyskusyjna). 

Więc może nie zaoszczędzisz na materiale, ale może przytniesz chociaż na robociźnie?

----------


## marcinbbb

Wszak złotówka 3 najsłabszą walutą na świecie źródło: https://ceo.com.pl/polski-zloty-to-t...tku-roku-19353

Więc szansy nie ma na tańsze zakupy

----------


## [email protected]

> Z tego co wiem to teraz masa osob zglasza wnioski a terminy montazu maja na kwiecien- maj.
> Nikt tego raczej nie sprawdza. Obaj sąsiedzi obok mieli liczniki montowane w styczniu i instalator (podwykonawca taurona) w ogole sie nie interesował co jest na dachu i ile tego jest. Generalnie to mogłby tam być ruski czołg a on i tak by wymienił ten licznik. Oni nie sa nawet pracownikami ZE.
> Za to firmy montujące PV mają teraz eldorado, bo ceny są kosmiczne, Za 5-6KW wyceny są po min, 35tyś na srednich komponentach. Oczywoscie to wszystko skonczy sie w kwietniu. Ciekawe co wtedy z nimi będzie bo na pewno spadek cen będzie ogromny. Ale chyba nie aż taki żeby zniwelować nowe reguły rozliczania...


Żebyś się nie zdziwił, że cokolwiek potanieje.
Panele z tygodnia na tydzień drożeją a o konstrukcjach już nie wspomnę, bo większość aluminium pochodzi ze wschodu i niedługo może ich po prostu zabraknąć. A drugi temat to opłacalność po kwietniu aktualnie nie wygląda źle, bo potrącenie wynosi tylko 25%, więc dla dużych instalacji to nawet na plus. 
No i przy rosnącej inflacji i drożejącym prądzie ludzie i tak będą dalej montować instalacje.

----------


## goguś

> O, czyżbyś liczył, że PLN porządnie się umocni? Jest też jakaś szansa, że zapasy magazynowe hurtownie raczą puścić po mniejszej cenie, mała, bo mała, ale jest.  Bo nowe dostawy będą tylko droższe. Jakieś jednorazowe strzały z pewnością będą, ale na długotrwały trend zniżkowy raczej bym nie liczył. Zapewne na palcach jednej ręki można policzyć produkty, które w ciągu ostatnich 2 lat staniały. A przy inflacji koło 10% (choć lutowa spadła w okolice 8,5, to marzec nie zapowiada się optymistycznie) i stopie referencyjnej 3.5% raczej na obniżki cen nie ma co liczyć.
> 
> Ja, jak zobaczyłem, jak ceny materiałów i robocizny wzrosły w mieszkaniówce, to aż tik nerwowy powieki mnie złapał  W ciągu roku to średnio 30% - są rzeczy 10% a są rzeczy 100-200% droższe (sic!). Czyli wykończenia mieszkania zamiast 100 kpln (rok temu), kosztuje teraz minimum 130 kpln. No ale zawsze można liczyć na cud. Albo na siebie - choć własna robocizna nie zawsze jest najtańsza (jakość to też sprawa dyskusyjna). 
> 
> Więc może nie zaoszczędzisz na materiale, ale może przytniesz chociaż na robociźnie?


Wiem wiem ale to takie moje pobożne życzenia .

----------


## cactus

Po kwietniu na pewno spadnie cena robocizny. Ilość chętnych spadnie o 90%, te firmy które zajmują się tylko tym badą musiały być mocno konkurencyjne żeby nie paść do konca roku. Co do materiałów to pewnie nie stanieją ale marże narzucane przez firmy montujące na pewno.

----------


## mitch

> Po kwietniu na pewno spadnie cena robocizny. Ilość chętnych spadnie o 90%, te firmy które zajmują się tylko tym badą musiały być mocno konkurencyjne żeby nie paść do konca roku. Co do materiałów to pewnie nie stanieją ale marże narzucane przez firmy montujące na pewno.


To jakaś profesjonalna opinia? Bo ja jednak obstawiam, że nie będzie tak źle (z punktu widzenia instalatorów). Ceny mogą odrobinę spaść, ale nawet paznokcia bym na to nie postawił, a co dopiero ręki. Te firmy, które się miały zamknąć, to się zamkną, reszta przejmie rynek i utrzyma ceny i sprzętu i robocizny. Czemu? Bo sprzęt nie stanieje, a część siły roboczej się po raz n-ty przebranżowi i będzie tak jak z budowlańcami i wykończeniówką - deficyt pracowników spowodował wzrost cen robocizny. Marże - być może spadną w Januszex & spółka, ale w normalnych firmach będzie tak jak zawsze. Wszyscy tak bardzo liczący na spadek cen mogą się nieco zdziwić. Stawianie na spadek cen to myślenie życzeniowe, bo nic na razie nie wskazuje na to, żeby tak się miało stać.

 Poza tym wszyscy jakby zapomnieli, że ceny energii w tym roku poszły do góry. I to w dodatku rozłożone na trzy raty, bo prezes URE chyba bał się zrobić jednej porządnej podwyżki od stycznia. Jeśli to jest trend na przyszłe lata (a coraz więcej na to wskazuje), to wyjdzie na to, że nawet takie rozliczenia jak wchodzą od 1 kwietnia, będą i tak się bardziej opłacać, niż płacenie rachunków.

No zobaczymy, ale na razie cieszę się, że nie muszę wyrzucać coraz więcej kasy w błoto (tj. płacić rachunków za prąd)  :stir the pot:

----------


## marvinetal

> Poza tym wszyscy jakby zapomnieli, że ceny energii w tym roku poszły do góry. I to w dodatku rozłożone na trzy raty, bo prezes URE chyba bał się zrobić jednej porządnej podwyżki od stycznia. Jeśli to jest trend na przyszłe lata (a coraz więcej na to wskazuje), to wyjdzie na to, że nawet takie rozliczenia jak wchodzą od 1 kwietnia, będą i tak się bardziej opłacać, niż płacenie rachunków.


A to nie ceny gazu miały być rozłożone na raty, czego zresztą zaniechano na rzecz miliardowych rekompensat dla PGNiG?

----------


## marcinbbb

> Po kwietniu na pewno spadnie cena robocizny. Ilość chętnych spadnie o 90%, te firmy które zajmują się tylko tym badą musiały być mocno konkurencyjne żeby nie paść do konca roku. Co do materiałów to pewnie nie stanieją ale marże narzucane przez firmy montujące na pewno.


Przebranżowią się na montaż klimatyzatorów, pompów ciepła i paneli podczerwonych do grania. Klienci coś muszą zacząć robić z prądem, wszak prąd bierze się z przyrody (mi wolno tak mówić bo mnie już się zwróciło).

Przecie kolejna podwyżka cen prądu już w przyszłym miesiącu a w przyszłym roku uwolnimy ceny energii i będzie po ptokach.

----------


## marvinetal

O jakiej podwyżce w przyszłym miesiącu piszesz? Tarcza jest do 08.2022 i jest zapowiedź przedłużenia do końca roku a może i dalej bo wybory. Nie wiem czy uwolnienie przyniesie skokowe wzrosty (jeśli nie zostanie w ogóle przesunięte jak gaz) skoro sprzedawcy nie podlegający URE (EON) mają obecnie niższe ceny niż ci co podlegają.

----------


## marcinbbb

Tarcza i tarcza na wszystko robią tarczę i co to daje kompletnie nic. W przyszłym miesiący wszyscy sprzedawcy energii złożą wnioski do URE o podwyżki. Skoro Bajtek może o 700% podnieść marże rafinerii oni też chcą. Toż każdy chce się dorobić nie można ich obwiniać o nieuczciwość.
Eon ma ten przywilej że dostarcza prąd w większości do BLOKÓW a nie domów prywatnych. Za czasów kiedy mieszkałem płaciłem w bloku 100-115zł/mc po przeprowadzce na wieś 270km od Warszawy rachunki skoczyły do 410zł. A w Warszawie do tej pory średnio płacę taki sam rachunek przy rodzinie 2+0.

----------


## mitch

> A to nie ceny gazu miały być rozłożone na raty, czego zresztą zaniechano na rzecz miliardowych rekompensat dla PGNiG?


Na szczęście nie mam gazu.




> O jakiej podwyżce w przyszłym miesiącu piszesz? Tarcza jest do 08.2022 i jest zapowiedź przedłużenia do końca roku a może i dalej bo wybory. Nie wiem czy uwolnienie przyniesie skokowe wzrosty (jeśli nie zostanie w ogóle przesunięte jak gaz) skoro sprzedawcy nie podlegający URE (EON) mają obecnie niższe ceny niż ci co podlegają.


Gdybanie. Pytanie jak długo będziemy odsuwać nieuniknione? I czy to czasem nie skończy się tak jak z rozporządzeniem dot. pobierania zaliczek wg nowych i starych zasad? Bo wszyscy są święcie przekonani, że jeśli wychodzi im, że wg zasad z zeszłego roku wychodzą im niższe zaliczki, to mniej zapłacą podatku, a mało kto zdaje sobie sprawę z tego, że to tylko przesunięcie i przy rozliczeniu rocznego PITa będą musieli i tak rozliczyć się wg przepisów z 2022 r. A to będzie oznaczało, że niektórzy będą mieli potężne kwoty do dopłaty w kwietniu 2023  :wink:  Pytanie więc, jak długo będziemy odwlekać podniesienie taryf i czy nie skończy się to np. w 2028 r. gigantyczną podwyżką podczas uwolnienia cen energii? Tak czy siak, zapłacimy za to. Jak nie w podatkach, to w inflacji. A ludzie niech się cieszą, że mają tarczę antyinflacyjna  :big lol:

----------


## marcinbbb

Polityka rozdawnictwa... za same 500+ które wydaliśmy przez tyle lat stały by 4 elektrownie atomowe. A tak nasi włodarze dopiero zaczynają myśleć z której kieszeni Waszych i moich wziąć na to pieniądze. Wszak emeryt też musi 13 emeryturę dostać, a Ty kiedy dostałeś w robocie 13 pensję?
Jeszcze niech dadzą bezwarunkowy dochód podstawowy to chleb będzie kosztował 200zł/bochenek 500gr.

----------


## Inga2

Podpisałam umowę z firmą fotowoltaiczną tak aby być jeszcze na starych zasadach prosumenckich. Do 31 marca trzeba było złożyć wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji (firma fotowol. działała tutaj w moim imieniu i zdążyli złożyć wniosek w terminie). Nie zdążyli jednak zamontować mi paneli, zostały założone z końcem kwietnia. W międzyczasie byli elektrycy z PGE wymienić licznik, ale nie zrobili tego, bo nie odnotowali instalacji fotowoltaicznej. W firmie fotowolt. powiedziano mi wcześniej, że jak firma energetyczna przyjedzie wymienić licznik to wystarczy pokazać, że są panele (nawet niezamontowane) i licznik wymienią. U mnie tak się nie stało. Elektrycy odnotowali brak zamontowanej instalacji i odjechali (panele były na posesji przygotowane do zainstalowania). Po wizycie PGE otrzymałam pismo, że we wniosku złożyłam fałszywe zeznanie, iż instalacja jest (wniosek złożyła w moim imieniu firma od fotowolt.)... Teraz muszę składać wniosek od nowa jeśli chcę być podłączona, ale już tylko będę mogła być na nowych zasadach rozliczania, co mnie nie interesuje. Czy firma fotowoltaiczna może ponieść jakieś konsekwencje swoich działań nieudolnych i narażenia mnie na straty? Czy jest jakiś przepis, na podst. którego musieliby np. opłacać moje rachunki za prąd przez tą sytuację? Czy może jest jakieś inne wyjście, oprócz tego, że np. rezygnuję z umowy z firmą fotowolt.?

----------


## mitch

> Podpisałam umowę z firmą fotowoltaiczną tak aby być jeszcze na starych zasadach prosumenckich. Do 31 marca trzeba było złożyć wniosek o przyłączenie mikroinstalacji (firma fotowol. działała tutaj w moim imieniu i zdążyli złożyć wniosek w terminie). Nie zdążyli jednak zamontować mi paneli, zostały założone z końcem kwietnia. W międzyczasie byli elektrycy z PGE wymienić licznik, ale nie zrobili tego, bo nie odnotowali instalacji fotowoltaicznej. W firmie fotowolt. powiedziano mi wcześniej, że jak firma energetyczna przyjedzie wymienić licznik to wystarczy pokazać, że są panele (nawet niezamontowane) i licznik wymienią. U mnie tak się nie stało. Elektrycy odnotowali brak zamontowanej instalacji i odjechali (panele były na posesji przygotowane do zainstalowania). Po wizycie PGE otrzymałam pismo, że we wniosku złożyłam fałszywe zeznanie, iż instalacja jest (wniosek złożyła w moim imieniu firma od fotowolt.)... Teraz muszę składać wniosek od nowa jeśli chcę być podłączona, ale już tylko będę mogła być na nowych zasadach rozliczania, co mnie nie interesuje. Czy firma fotowoltaiczna może ponieść jakieś konsekwencje swoich działań nieudolnych i narażenia mnie na straty? Czy jest jakiś przepis, na podst. którego musieliby np. opłacać moje rachunki za prąd przez tą sytuację? Czy może jest jakieś inne wyjście, oprócz tego, że np. rezygnuję z umowy z firmą fotowolt.?


Pozostaje Ci:
a) żądać obniżenia ceny powołując się na niedotrzymanie terminu i "wpadnięcie" w niekorzystne zasady rozliczania,
b) zrezygnować z umowy, 
c) pogodzić się z sytuacją

Pkt a) oraz b) ma rację bytu tylko wtedy, gdy w umowie był faktycznie termin montażu 31/03/2022. Tylko wtedy jest podstawa do jakichkolwiek rozmów *). Natomiast musisz się liczyć z tym, że firma nie będzie skłonna do ustępstw i będzie Cię to kosztowało nieco nerwów. Tak czy owak, warto skorzystać z pomocy rzecznika konsumenta. Być może będziesz musiała spróbować polubownego rozwiązania sporu (choć firma nie jest zobowiązana do skorzystania z takiej opcji), czy też w ostateczności z drogi sądowej (osobiście mam wątpliwości, czy się zdecydujesz na to).

Tutaj masz nieco informacji ze stron UOKiKu: https://prawakonsumenta.uokik.gov.pl/pomoc-dla-konsumentow/

I tu po raz n-ty powtarzam - jakiekolwiek ustalenia/umowy/roboty wyłącznie na piśmie. A istotne ustalenia "na gębę" nagrywać (w miarę możliwości z wyraźnym zaznaczeniem, kto uczestniczy w rozmowie), w myśl zasady - lepszy taki dowód, niż jego brak.

No i jeszcze pozostaje kwestia, czy to była firma "Janusz & spółka", która jeśli jeszcze się nie zawinęła z rynku, to na pewno ma to w planach, czy nieco bardziej poważna firma. W pierwszym przypadku to już praktycznie pozamiatane.

*) Jeśli były wyłącznie jakieś ustalenia "na gębę", to o ile teoria  ładnie wspomina o umowach ustnych, o tyle jest to słowo przeciwko słowu i  w przypadku gdy firma idzie w zaparte, to będzie ciężko coś ugrać, czy  to polubownie czy w sądzie.

Ps. Na koniec jedna wskazówka i mądrość ludowa (choć akurat wyjątkowo trafna): do sądu idzie się po wyrok, nie po sprawiedliwość - warto to mieć na uwadze.

----------

